What language should I learn (other than English) for science/tech content? - mr_overalls
======
amorphous
I would assume Chinese as the only language worth learning for this purpose,
as in the western world all science or tech will be available in English.
Chinese, however, might enable you to access otherwise unavailable knowledge.

------
inp
A good idea is maybe to focus on the English and the science/tech content, not
on another language.

------
cimmanom
Latin and maybe some Greek, for deciphering terminology, perhaps?

------
vvilliam0
Python

